
Spark of genius: Zapping the brain improves creativity? - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/06/15/zapping-the-brain-improves-creativity
======
toomuchtodo
Google “tDcs” or “transcranial direct current stimulation” for more
information. The US DoD used it to reduce the time needed to train snipers.

------
ezoe
I've heard a myth that engineers tend to have an experience of getting a shock
in their younger age.

I don't know whether children who get a shock go for engineering career, OR
children who has curiosity on engineering has high probability of getting a
shock because they usually play with power socket.

------
winchling
The fact that electricity or head trauma (i.e. blunt instruments) have
improved creative output in some individuals suggests to me that many of us
may be unwittingly _inhibiting_ our creativity. If so, how and why?

~~~
LifeLiverTransp
Creativity as in non-incremental, real new creativity, is about connecting
things that are not connected. You connect a boulder going down a hill with a
Piece of wood a friend carpenters into a table- and you got a wheel.

Now the brain is ruthlessly efficient when it comes to not do things that are
not rewarded. Beeing creative means having tons of such connections missfire-
and if you do not reward that process over time, by following some of the more
plausible misfires- your brain will reduce that behaviour.

Conciously rewarding these missfirings, and not supress them by filtering out
"irrelevant nonsense because we already have a ideal procedure" is a way to
train for more creativity.

------
lake_vincent
Can't wait for this to catch on as the next big "biohack" amongst silicon
valley tech bros. The apotheosis of which will be a ketogenic, microdosing,
intermittent fasting, pranayama breathing, Zen yogi brain zapper.

~~~
koolhead17
Add cold water showers too. :)

~~~
jc01480
I presume this equates to doing the same in the Arctic Sea. That cold shock
you get when you hit the water. A true awakening.

